# So, is the S5 a harsh ride?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There still aren't any size 51 S5's around in my area, but I have heard both on the web and from LBS folks that the S5 is a harsh ride (one person described it as a "jackhammer"). Can you guys that are riding it/have tested it confirm whether this is true or a myth. While I am leaning heavily toward the R3 and fairly close to closing the deal, I would like to nail this down (or I guess I will have to go test ride a 54). Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't think it was a jackhammer but I just test rode it about 7-8 miles.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Mdmizd! What did you think after the ride?


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought the bike felt responsive for it being a little on the heavy side. I did not get to take it through the hills though. When standing and pedaling it also felt stiff.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I went to the LBS this week and compared the two. There is no question that I am going with the R3 after the comparison and the conversation I had with the LBS guy about comfort. The photos of the R3 on Cervelo's site don't do the bike justice, it's a very good looking machine and the resume and reviews speak for themselves: light, comfortable, great handling, excellent stiffness. I simply cannot pass on that kind of comfort at 37 when the goal is longer rides and not crits, etc (even though it appears the R3 would be strong performer there too). Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

i think the R series are way better!!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I pretty much agree. The only other bike I might consider at this point is the Trek Madone 5 Series or 6 Series.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I know of a good local racer that had a Trek Madone 6 and test rode an R3 and sold the Madone.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> There still aren't any size 51 S5's around in my area, but I have heard both on the web and from LBS folks that the S5 is a harsh ride (one person described it as a "jackhammer"). Can you guys that are riding it/have tested it confirm whether this is true or a myth. While I am leaning heavily toward the R3 and fairly close to closing the deal, I would like to nail this down (or I guess I will have to go test ride a 54). Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


Not harsh at all, but it also had 23mm Pro Race clinchers with 105 psi which is right where my weight says it should be. I put my own Open Pro's on for the ride b/c I know 90% of dealers are trying to sell the most expensive everything they can put on a rig for demos. 

IMO that is the single biggest screw up most LBS's make with demo rides: poor tire choice and inflation on the wheel sets. I can make a $10K bike ride like a covered wagon or a 30 year old Columbus SL tubed frame with steel fork feel smooth as silk. Frame material is not typically the culprit of 'harsh riding frames' in my experience.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Best thing to do always when making ride comparisons, is either bring in your own wheels, or ask the LBS to use the same wheels and tires on each frame you are auditioning - preferably something close to what you are actually going to be riding. Obviously, if you bring your own wheels, you can test ride the same wheels at multiple LBS's. This way, you are auditioning the frameset only, and not the wheels. That said, the wheels should be appropriate for the level of frames you are auditioning. Similar to your statement about tires - crappy, heavy, flexy wheels can make a very responsive/stiff frame ride slugish, and a low end frame seem better than it really is.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*S5 Ride Comparison? Thoughts??*

With all talk of S5 being harsh ride is there anyone who has one that can compare to another bike - harsh / less harsh? Like Trek Madone, SuperSix, Scott Foil (I heard Foil was really harsh)?

The reason I ask is I am considering purchasing the S5 as my 1st upgrade since buying a 2007 Cannondale Aluminum CAAD 8. I hope to test ride the S5 this weekend and I will bring my wheels (ROL Volant). My goal is to test ride with the shop's Saturday group ride. 

I have many, many miles on my CAAD 8 including weekly 45 to 60+ mile Sunday rides and have ridden a century. Weekly I ride about 75 to 100 miles (less in Winter). Love to ride with riding buddy and in larger group rides but cannot pretend I am racer. 

In addition after taking notice of Cervelo Promo I took much closer look at Cervelo's offerings and became really fascinated with the S5. 

I have test road a 2011 Super Six Rival for a bunch of miles which I thought was very nice but I was not blown away even when comparing to my current aluminum bike. 

Any more detailed feedback would be helpful??


----------



## Litig8r15 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an S5 Team and a Madone 5.2. Both on Reynolds DV3K. I don't think the S5 is harsh at all. I really enjoy the ride and prefer it to the Madone.

Eric


----------



## IchDien (Nov 27, 2011)

Just picked mine up the other week and the ride is stiff and responsive. It is a little heavier though, as some have mentioned. Again I think the wheels are a very important factor here.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I finally had a chance for a long ride on a S5 (rival build) and I agree that harsh really isn't the right word to describe the ride at all. At the end of day it's built for speed and feels like it. You can feel feedback from the road, but I would actually say that it is a comfortable ride overall. One thing is for certain though: this thing is FAST!!!! It feels like it just wants to explode off the line with every stroke of pedal IMO. It is more of 15-16 poundish bike (rival model) whith solid wheels and components if you care. The internal cable routing is a nice touch and the agressive looks set it apart from other bikes. I really liked it a lot and would highly recommend trying it out if it's one you are considering.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I should add that, despite the similarities in geometry, it is feels very different than a ride on a R3 or a R5 (I rode a R5 VWD the same day). Those might be some of the most plush riding performance bikes out there and are much lighter. The S5 sacrifices some of that vertical compliance in the name of raw speed, but still comes out a pretty comfortable ride. The R series sacrifices some of the speed in the name of comfort, but is still a pretty darn fast bike. (man I wish they would take the cables internal on those things though). So, as always, it all comes down to what you are looking for from your bike.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*I tend to agree..*



Sisniega said:


> i think the R series are way better!!!!


...but I guess it depends on what your looking for. I tend to enjoy the longer rides, ones with good slow cadence climbs 
Never rode a S5, but I'm sure it's built for speed and has a nice "get up and go." 
IMO, 'cervelo' and 'harsh' should never be used in then same sentence.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

In the end, I still went with the R3 (after trying and coming close to purchasing what now feels like pretty much everything, including 2012 Felt FC (love this bike, but Felt's 51 just isn't a good fit for me), 2011 Litespeed C1, 2012 Trek Madone 5.9, 2012 Cervelo S5, 2012 Cervelo R5 VWD (a little too expensive for me and would rather spend the extra cash on wheels and components, 2012 Argon 18 Gallium, etc.). When I was finally real with myself, it fit the best and checked pretty much all of boxes on the needs& wants list. This is what I am thinking of doing with the build (I have most of this stuff already):


2012 Cervol R3 Build

2012 Cervelo R3 Frameset*

FSA Wing Pro Compact Handlebar

FSA BBright Crankset (currently, but I have plans to upgrade to a Rotor 3D+ with Q Rings very soon)

SRAM Force and Rival Components (mix)

Selle Italia SLR Flow Saddle (black)

Look KEO Max Carbon Pedals

Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR Wheels or Mavic Ksyrium SLR Wheels* (I have Mavic Ksyrium Equipe currently)

Zipp Service Course SL Stem

Zipp Handlebar tape


*= Items to be purchased or on layaway


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*So, is the S5 a harsh ride*

Have about 400 miles on my S5 (Rival - white) and am really enjoying it. Not sure if this answers the question but here is my recent experience - I have been riding my S5 exclusively since purchasing it in mid February. Last week I had the opportunity to ride a Specialized Tarmac Expert - Full Ultegra and with the same wheelset I have been riding with my S5. 

I had to ride the S5 the 2 miles to my buddies house, set up the Tarmac and then went on 20 mile ride that included some large hills and some sprint work. The Tarmac was very nice, lighter than my S5, handling wise it was more like riding a BMX than my S5 (but I am still getting used to it), and the Tarmac definitely felt less harsh than S5 but for whatever reason it did not feel as fast as my S5 (maybe the word is stiff). I felt this right away as soon as I jumped back on my S5 to ride back home from my buddies. I have no data and I am no expert to prove the S5 is faster but it sure feels faster. I also don't find the ride on the S5 too harsh at all especially when you take off the stock wheelset. The stock wheelset is very harsh. That I know.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The only person you need to care about regarding the qualities of how a frame feels is yourself. You need to go for a test ride on an S5 to determine how good or bad it is. 

Other people can give their opinions of course, but the frame possibly feels different to them to how you find the frame, just bear that in mind.


----------

